# Never FORGET Who " Christine " Blasey " Ford is.....NEVER FORGET THE POS....



## thirteenknots (Dec 6, 2022)

*Never forget the connections to Christine Ford!:*

Nicholas Deak was a CIA agent for decades.
He had a son named Ralph who changed his name to Blasey.
Ralph ran 3 CIA companies: Red Coats Inc, Data Watch, Admiral Sec Systems.

Ralph had a daughter named Christine.
Christine got married and her name changed to Ford.
Christine's brother is Thomas Blasey.

Thomas worked at FusionGPS’ law firm Baker & Hostetler
FusionGPS did the Steele dossier.
Christoper Steele was a MI-6 agent and an Obama DOJ employee.
FusionGPS is funded by Soros and Perkins Coie who were the Clinton Campaign Lawyers.
Adam Schiff met with Glenn Simpson (FusionGPS President) in July 2018 at the Aspen Conference.
Perkins Coie were also defendents in the Georgia Election Lawsuit

Thomas worked with Jill Strzok at Excelis Inc.
Jill Strzok is Peter Strzok's sister in law.
Peter Strzok works for the FBI and plotted with Lisa Page to take down Trump.

Back to Christine Ford. She worked at Stanford on a CIA project,
She worked for Valarie Jarrett.
Yes, that Valarie Jarrett.
The project concerned memory replacement.

She lied about a rape to take down a Supreme Court judge.
Her attorney was Debra Katz.
Debra worked for George-Soros at the Open Society Foundation.
Debra also worked at Project on Government Oversight (POGO).
POGO is funded by Soros’s Open Society Foundation.

POGO co-signed a letter to Sens. Dianne Feinstein (D-CA).
That letter was the letter Feinstein had on Kavanaugh.
Kamala Harris refused to prosecute Soros in 2013 at OneWest Bank,
Now she is a VP.


----------

